# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  ***June 2019 Challenge Voting: Map an Underwater Kingdom or City***

## arsheesh

June's challenge was to map the kingdom, city or lair of an aquatic civilization or entity.  Several members took on that challenge and you can find a link to thumbnails of their entries at the link below:

*Thumbnails
*Which map (or maps) best meets this challenge?  It is up to you to decide.  Vote for as many entries as you like.  The winner(s) will receive a shiny new golden compass and immortal fame an honor.  Voting shall last for four days.  Be sure to the contestants with rep.

----------


## Jerron

Too bad that Wingshaw wasn't able to finish the map. It would have been a contender.

----------


## aeshnidae

I wasn't able to participate, but at least I remembered to come vote! Nice job, all.  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

Congrats Francissimo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## fol2dol

Félicitations Francissimo!!!

----------


## Ilanthar

Congrats Francissimo!

----------


## arsheesh

Congratulations Francissimo, fantastic entry! 

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Francissimo

Thanks a lot for the kind comments and the rep fellow cartographers, i'll be honored to get a shiny medal :Smile:  
this month theme was really cool to explore, congrats to all the challengers for their creativity and various approach of this underwater theme.

----------


## Falconius

Congrats Francissimo!

----------


## Bogie

Congrats Francissimo!

----------


## Wingshaw

Nice work Francissimo and well done to all the other participants who completed their maps  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Jaxilon

That was a pretty close race there. Nice work to all of you and Congratulations on the win Francissimo!

----------

